# New Blind



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Now that my future bride has decided to take up bowhunting, she decided she needed a new blind. She went all out. This is one of the nicest blinds I have ever been in. I will post picks when I get it set in the ground. Key word is "I"! Thank god we have a backhoe. Hopefully she will let me use it too. 

The truck is also a new addition to our hunting equipment. Much quieter than our diesels.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dude that is sweet! We were building dugout blinds with cattle panel, burlap and cedar. It works, but i prefer your method to mine....... Or her method ( where someone else does the work)


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dude, thats 1 way to make it rain, does the stand have a bilge pump. Thats a 2Cool stand....WW


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have been reassured numerous times that if it leaks, it will be taken care of. For what the blind costs it should be. Plus, I am going to set it about a foot shallow and install a French drain around it. Then I will backfill it with a slope around it.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Forget the new blind, I just like your Soon to be New Bride.  She has great taste. Good luck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea water is what Haute Pursuit my son and I were thinking about when we saw those at the Hunter's Extravaganza. Well that and one way in and out. I can pick my bow blinds up and run out from under them if I have to. LOL!

Nice.

TH


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

What, are you afraid of something getting in? A snattlerake is going to have to really want to get in to climb into those windows. Plus it's her ranch, so she can put whatever she wants there. I am going to "slum it" in a pop up.



Trouthunter said:


> Yea water is what Haute Pursuit my son and I were thinking about when we saw those at the Hunter's Extravaganza. Well that and one way in and out. I can pick my bow blinds up and run out from under them if I have to. LOL!
> 
> Nice.
> 
> TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Gonna take and awful big hole to get that whole truck in. I'd just pile up some brush around it. 

Don't worry about slumming. Unless she decides you need to dig a whole bunch of holes, she's gonna be hunting the same spot all year. Your gonna be a lot more mobile in a pop up.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks very comfortable, good luck with it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> What, are you afraid of something getting in? A snattlerake


 LMAO! Well uh yea. 

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Try to take some pix of the work in progress and the finished product. Then later on show us that big ol buck she takes out of it. That would be a blast to hunt out of.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

So.... you're gonna be at ground level, aiming at a deer, with a bow. I don't mean ground level as in sitting on the ground, I mean ground level as in aiming from ground level.... Just don't make sense to me. Wind... scent... ground level with the deer...

I may be a beginner bow hunter, but why would you want to be that low to the ground?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

It's no different than a pop up type blind or a brush blind. Aside from a tripod, there are no trees big enough to hunt out of in the area I want to put it. In cooler weather the windows can be kept closed or barely open until you want to shoot. That should keep most of the scent contained.

Nobody has hunted this trap hard before, but I watched a huge 12 last year for a few days just a few hundred yards from it. I don't know if she will want to kill it or not, or if it is still alive. I think she wants to hold out for another 190 or bigger.



Tiny said:


> So.... you're gonna be at ground level, aiming at a deer, with a bow. I don't mean ground level as in sitting on the ground, I mean ground level as in aiming from ground level.... Just don't make sense to me. Wind... scent... ground level with the deer...
> 
> I may be a beginner bow hunter, but why would you want to be that low to the ground?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

pacontender said:


> It's no different than a pop up type blind or a brush blind. Aside from a tripod, there are no trees big enough to hunt out of in the area I want to put it. In cooler weather the windows can be kept closed or barely open until you want to shoot. That should keep most of the scent contained.
> 
> Nobody has hunted this trap hard before, but I watched a huge 12 last year for a few days just a few hundred yards from it. I don't know if she will want to kill it or not, or if it is still alive. I think she wants to hold out for another 190 or bigger.


 You need to quit posting, log off, clear your cookies and never come back!









Naw.. I'm just jealous. I did get my first real buck in McMullen though. 11 pointer.









Good Luck with the new stand!


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

That is sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I hunted a blind like that in south Texas a few yrs ago. I was amazed at how close the deer got . Some were at 2 yrds and had no idea we were there. I shot a nice 148 cull buck right threw the screan. It was the first time i had shot my bow threw a screan and it felt a lil weird but the deer was at 10 yrds and only took about four steps and it was done. That is a sweat set up. I hope she gets a big one. wow 190 or better . What is that like? Can't emagine shootin one. Ive seen a couple but I aint got that much cash. Haha.. Just a pour white man lookin for some backstraps.


----------

